# Firefox will not launch



## Don Lazov (Feb 15, 2017)

I just installed FreeBSD, and also setup and configured xorg, xfce, slim and ran:

`pkg install firefox`

But when I try to launch Firefox off the menu or the panel nothing happens, when I try to launch it from a terminal I see the following error:


```
dlazov@zovs-freebsd$ firefox
XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.so:
Shared object "libicui18n.so.58" not found, required by "libxul.so"
Couldn't load XPCOM.
```

How can I correct this? What more needs to be installed to use Firefox web browser?


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 15, 2017)

```
dlazov@zovs-freebsd$ firefox
XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.so:
Shared object "libicui18n.so.58" not found, required by "libxul.so"
Couldn't load XPCOM.
```
libicui18n.so.58 is missing, so you need to install devel/icu.


----------



## Don Lazov (Feb 15, 2017)

Okay I tried to install that, got a Error code 1, looks like icu-58.2,1 is already installed.

Tried to do `sudo pkg install icu` and it says "The most recent version of packages are already installed"

So trying to run firefox in the terminal displays a new message:


```
dlazov@zovs-freebsd$ firefox
XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.so:
Shared object "libevent-2.0.so.5" not found, required by "libxul.so"
Couldn't load XPCOM.
```

So that only got me past the one missing library. Not sure what libevent is tied to?


----------



## Don Lazov (Feb 16, 2017)

Well what is interesting is that I ran:


```
pkg version -l "<"
portmaster -L
portmaster -af
pkg update
```

And it said to reboot, so I did and now Firefox works just fine.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 22, 2017)

Consider to install sysutils/bsdadminscripts, run `pkg_libchk | tee /tmp/rebuild` and rebuild all detected ports.


----------

